# Brad Hewitt Rygaard



## Mikeklogging

Who thinks Brad Hewitt is going to last.

the cranky old man always says he's not working hard but then you see him sprintiing undoing the turns like a mad man..


----------



## Junior

Rygaard will can him as soon as the show is over.


----------



## Mikeklogging

haha he's good programming.


----------



## forestryworks

if memory serves me, the producers of ax men actually hired brad for the show.

i once called when i saw that rygaard logging was hiring last summer.
secretary told me that "ax men" was doing the actual hiring.

i said no thank you.

i want a real job, and to not get canned when filming wrapped.


----------



## Mikeklogging

oh wow. i wonder how much they get paid for all this.


----------



## Junior

He whines too much, and chasing is the easiest job!


----------



## forestryworks

Mikeklogging said:


> oh wow. i wonder how much they get paid for all this.



i'm sure all the companies got compensated this year.

i know mike pihl logging did.

how much is anybody's guess.

a reason stump branch wasn't back on - they weren't offered enough compensation.


----------



## Mikeklogging

Stump Branch that's weird seeing as it seems like they were struggling with that lean-mean crew. and with Levi Leaving them.


----------



## Junior

Levi and most of the others quit Melvin about the time the "first season" ended. So he wasn't going to get the ratings and wasn't worth the money I guess. He was PO'ed too that they made him sound bad, with the fake load count and all.


----------



## Mikeklogging

fake load counts?

wow i guess this show is pretty corny.


----------



## Junior

They should rename it, something like "How to log if your brains fall out"

Quick edit, don't get me wrong, these are real timber companies. It's just shown in a way that makes it look horrible. It is all about TV ratings, not logging.


----------



## Mikeklogging

The new american loggers show seems more realistic besides what they say for weights sometimes.


----------



## tomtrees58

Mikeklogging said:


> The new american loggers show seems more realistic besides what they say for weights sometimes.



:agree2: and big loads tom trees


----------



## Mikeklogging

Like one episode they were like the grapple on this truck can pick up 20 Tons then the next week they were like it can pick up 2 tons. and no i don't need hearing aids hah.


----------



## Junior

Ya the narrators on these shows make it up as they go it seems


----------



## jburlingham

Mikeklogging said:


> Who thinks Brad Hewitt is going to last.
> 
> the cranky old man always says he's not working hard but then you see him sprintiing undoing the turns like a mad man..



I think the kid could work out, if he dropped the constant cigarette breaks and kept moving.


----------



## Mikeklogging

haha i wouldn't put it past them. it all sounds good to the average joe.


----------



## AOD

I don't think he is really that bad. From what I can see he is actually putting forth an effort and trying to do his best. He does whine a lot though. I, like him, am addicted to Monster Energy and Red Bull.


----------



## JCBearss

In my line of work Monsters, Red Bull, and coffee are the fuel we live on I am in the service). I see that the kid must be scripted in but for all intents and purposes I really do think he is not doing a bad job all things concidered. When he had to hang that block and climb that had to be put in by the show...no one would send a rookie in to do that


----------



## slowp

The energy drinks are popular. Maybe because they weigh less than a thermos of coffee? One morning I overheard a discussion about try this amongst the crew. They were chugging those little 5 minute energy boost bottles. Yup, a few minutes later, the yarder engineer and the chaser were yelling at each other and about to start throwing punches. I cowered with the log truck driver, who had the escape road blocked with his stuck in the ditch truck. He was big enough too hide behind too. The hooktender started yelling for the chaser to come and help him get the :censored:truck out of the ditch, and doing that got the two over energized hotheads apart. I can't help but think an overdose of that junk got them riled. I find myself picking up the Red Bull cans that get tossed in the brush--of course, "The Cutters Must've Left That Behind." The rigging crew said so.


----------



## JCBearss

Like everything good moderation is the key. Sometimes you just need it but hey if you drink it at the wrong time then it dosent do anyone any good. I drink one before a work out or before doing some bigger tasks but not consecutivly


----------



## Kunes

Anyone try those Mini-Shots? 

the Amp ones aren't so hot.


----------



## Kunes

Junior said:


> Ya the narrators on these shows make it up as they go it seems



probably


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> The energy drinks are popular. Maybe because they weigh less than a thermos of coffee? One morning I overheard a discussion about try this amongst the crew. They were chugging those little 5 minute energy boost bottles. Yup, a few minutes later, the yarder engineer and the chaser were yelling at each other and about to start throwing punches. I cowered with the log truck driver, who had the escape road blocked with his stuck in the ditch truck. He was big enough too hide behind too. The hooktender started yelling for the chaser to come and help him get the :censored:truck out of the ditch, and doing that got the two over energized hotheads apart. I can't help but think an overdose of that junk got them riled. I find myself picking up the Red Bull cans that get tossed in the brush--of course, "The Cutters Must've Left That Behind." The rigging crew said so.



My wife drank a Redline a couple of hours before work and it kept her tweaking for 16 hours! Down here the 6th graders on up show up at school with a huge Starbucks or a bottle of Liquid Cocaine or NOS. Some of those kids crash after lunch and can hardly stay awake in class. The parents, usually single moms, think it's cute.

I like the black Rockstar or the small Red Bull. Never to a liking to coffee. Last Friday I ran the chipper all day for a friend of my employer. There were two Mexicans pulling brush for the landowner. They had Red Bull and a granola bar for lunch and I had a burritto and water. Go figure. BTW they kicked my butt but in my defence they were half my age and uhm half my weight.


----------



## Junior

"Crack in a can" doesn't go as well in the rain as hot coffee.


----------



## mile9socounty

I use to drink the Full Throttle Blue Demons a lot last year. Just got too expensive. So now its about 2 gallons of good ol' Colombian Coffee. Drink two pots before I go to work. Take another gallon jug full of coffee. Don't matter to me if it gets cold or not.


----------



## 2dogs

mile9socounty said:


> I use to drink the Full Throttle Blue Demons a lot last year. Just got too expensive. So now its about 2 gallons of good ol' Colombian Coffee. Drink two pots before I go to work. Take another gallon jug full of coffee. Don't matter to me if it gets cold or not.



Blechh! You got me to drink Hamm's but no way on the coffee.


----------



## thejdman04

I read in a logging magazine that they got 20% of all revenues, when filming becuase of "lost production" but the exact dollar amount wasn't disclosed.


----------



## thejdman04

I would have to agree the show is made up and acted out quite a bit vs real. No way any real business man would let his machines sit idle while a rookie climbs a tree for yarder wires, and he slows production down, why would he let his company suffer that much unless he was getting a kickback from the show to do it.


----------



## mile9socounty

2dogs said:


> Blechh! You got me to drink Hamm's but no way on the coffee.



Ain't nothing better at the end of a good work to day relax. Hamm's'burger. Nice and feeling with a crisp taste. Good to the last drop. :jester:


----------



## Kunes

Cheeseburger


----------



## AOD

Kunes said:


> Cheeseburger



A Baconator, please.


----------



## oregoncutter

*Clearing the air for any hard working chasers out there.*



Junior said:


> He whines too much, and chasing is the easiest job!


 Chasing can be one of the easiest jobs, if You are working with a limber just unbelling chokers, I have worked in aspects of production logging, from setting chokers to hookin, and falling, when You are on a landing getting tree lengths, hand proccessing, grading, sorting, marking, making 10 or 15 coils a day, maintaining carriages, notching stumps, dragging guylines, and throwing binders all day, with a good rigging crew You shouldn't have time time to take You're afternoon dump, on the other hand I have worked with de-limbers, and fought to stay awake all day.


----------



## Junior

Sorry bout that. Should've elaborated more. On the show all they're lettin' him do is unbell, and he's whining about that!


----------



## oregoncutter

*I agree*

From what I see he's pretty whiny, and even out on the riggin it's fairly flat ground I would have sent him home by now.


----------



## Kunes

Seems Like he works really hard..


----------



## spencerhenry

sometimes when the camera is on him he is hustling, sometimes he is whining, sometimes he is slacking. there is almost always something to be done, the only time he should be sitting on his arse is at break time, or lunch.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

He just isn't the logging type, period.


----------



## yellojeeper

I think he's starting out as the dumbarse greenhorn kid, but by the end of the season he will be a good logger. I have a feeling you will hear the old man start talking about how the greenhorn is "coming around". I could be wrong, but I think it's all a setup anyway. 

I mean, at least he does what he's told. He tries harder than anyone else on the show. He may complain, but he aint no quitter. Brad's OK by me.


----------



## Kunes

yellojeeper said:


> I think he's starting out as the dumbarse greenhorn kid, but by the end of the season he will be a good logger. I have a feeling you will hear the old man start talking about how the greenhorn is "coming around". I could be wrong, but I think it's all a setup anyway.
> 
> I mean, at least he does what he's told. He tries harder than anyone else on the show. He may complain, but he aint no quitter. Brad's OK by me.


:agree2::agree2:


----------



## TimberFaller660

he annoys the s### outta me. him and the aqua logging. this season aint that great.


----------



## banshee67

#### if he was as green as they are saying.. i cant believe they just sent him up the tree like that ... assuming the show is real and everything on it is, id say hes bustin his ass. he whines a bit here and there, but he seems to be tryin his hardest to fit in, make the other guys happy and accept him...he does everything they say and he hustles, not a smart ass to anyone.. seems like a good guy, at first i thought he was a total douche, few episodes into it, seems like hes got some character and really wants to bust his ass and become one of them


----------



## Meadow Beaver

It's anyones guess wheter he will make it or not.


----------



## Kunes

He was hired specifically for the show.

it's probably up to the producers if he stays or goes. but who knows.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

No I don't think History channel could pay Rygaards enough to keep a greenhorn that lags their production.


----------



## JCBearss

Can it be anymore staged...I mean come on HC make it a little less obvious. I have a new theroy....maybe they found some guy who was somewhat well versed in the woods but some kind of bit actor too....hired him told him what to do then there you go.


----------



## slowp

MMFaller39 said:


> No I don't think History channel could pay Rygaards enough to keep a greenhorn that lags their production.



I heard it was $8000 an episode. Don't know whether it was lump sum or per person. Heard this from a guy who'd been to an equipment auction that 2 of the featured company guys were at--and selling equipment. Ooooh--gossip!
Third hand gossip at that! So that would make it a rumor.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> I heard it was $8000 an episode. Don't know whether it was lump sum or per person. Heard this from a guy who'd been to an equipment auction that 2 of the featured company guys were at--and selling equipment. Ooooh--gossip!
> Third hand gossip at that! So that would make it a rumor.



I didn't understand this at all. Maybe it was chickspeak. Could you re-phrase it please?


----------



## slowp

slowp said:


> I heard it was $8000 an episode. Don't know whether it was lump sum or per person. Heard this from a guy who'd been to an equipment auction that 2 of the featured company guys were at--and selling equipment. Ooooh--gossip!
> Third hand gossip at that! So that would make it a rumor.




OK. I'll type real slow so you can understand the translation of the above. Two guys that I know went to an equipment auction. There were also two of the Axmen loggers there. I am assuming that the following tidbit came from that event. The guys said that the loggers were getting paid $8000 per episode for the filming of the show. Now, I do not know whether said fee is paid to just the owner of the equipment and logging company, or if it is for each logger appearing in the show. 

I would call this a rumor as it has not been fact checked. Comprende ustedes?


----------



## JCBearss

Matbe we should request the information from each of the well done company web sites


----------



## Stihl Does It

Kunes said:


> He was hired specifically for the show.
> 
> it's probably up to the producers if he stays or goes. but who knows.



I agree that he was hired to bring some more drama to their logging crew. We've already seen the father/son shooting off at each other last year.

:sword:


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> OK. I'll type real slow so you can understand the translation of the above. Two guys that I know went to an equipment auction. There were also two of the Axmen loggers there. I am assuming that the following tidbit came from that event. The guys said that the loggers were getting paid $8000 per episode for the filming of the show. Now, I do not know whether said fee is paid to just the owner of the equipment and logging company, or if it is for each logger appearing in the show.
> 
> I would call this a rumor as it has not been fact checked. Comprende ustedes?



Si' senorita. Gracias.


----------



## Greenstar

Any idea why the show stopped airing after episode 5 ?

Has anyone seen anything else?
I think the last one I saw was with aqua logging going down the miles and miles of river, "mine field".

They must just be postponing and stretching the episodes to build suspense, and make the show last longer... idk!?


----------



## Zero Gravity

I for one think the Aqua Logging is the most realistic. How could anyone think up a system that fuc%^&^d up. The producers probably said lose the cooler of Busch beer and you got a show. 
ZG


----------



## Meadow Beaver

I can see how this went, the producers said if you let us film you working, we'll buy you and your son lunch everyday we're here.


----------



## Kunes

2dogs said:


> Si' senorita. Gracias.



haha you callin' slowp a girl?

i think you mean Senor.


----------



## slowp

Kunes said:


> haha you callin' slowp a girl?
> 
> i think you mean Senor.



Ha Ha, Slowp esta' una muchacha. El joko esta' en tu. 

Translation: Slowp *is* a girl. Who has worked in the woods for as long a time as the old looking guy on the show. Which I find depressing because he looks so old!


----------

